# iPhone and Eos



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

Just almost finished the installation of my IPhone. i used the Kuda mount base and the dice Ipod craddle. i pluged the phone on the auxiliary in the glove box and plan of adding (later on) an additional cigarette lighter in the glove box so I can get power too. 

























































_Modified by pjouvence at 11:18 AM 7-24-2007_


_Modified by pjouvence at 7:57 AM 7-25-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: iPhone and Eos (pjouvence)*

Nice Job...


----------



## Milou_1968 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: iPhone and Eos (pjouvence)*

Nice job.
I see you have the white A pilar, are you used to the white color or you would prefer them in black?
Also, how do you like the nav system?
Thanks,Pascal


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: iPhone and Eos (Milou_1968)*

Pascal.. You may want to check the typo in your signature...


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

So it looks like you still need to plug the phone in via the aux jack? 
I wonder how this works with the iPod adapter?


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: iPhone and Eos (Milou_1968)*

The car came like that and I think it looks good. The nav system is Ok after getting used too. I have no problem with it.


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: iPhone and Eos (mark_d_drake)*

Like it better now?


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (jgermuga)*

I did not try it. I will plug the jck on the adapter and let you know if it works...


----------



## Milou_1968 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: iPhone and Eos (mark_d_drake)*

Thanks Mark


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: iPhone and Eos (Milou_1968)*

iPhone works just like an iPod. You get the first 5 playlists, then the 6th CD is your first 99 songs.
There is an anoying warning 'This is not an approved iPhone device... do you want to go into Airplane mode' (paraphrased). The rest of the phone components continue to work. 
If you receive a call, the stereo will cut out. 
I have the cable and not the arm-rest one. Although I did more the cable into the armrest and can open to see who is calling.








Greg
p.s. working on lots of hacks/mods... custom ringtones/etc.







Just like my EOS!


----------



## pjouvence (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: iPhone and Eos (gdevitry)*

I tried to plug it directly in the dock but can't get any sound by the dock connection. may be i am doing something wrong.
I am interested on the customs mods for tene. Let me know


_Modified by pjouvence at 11:02 PM 7-26-2007_


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: iPhone and Eos (pjouvence)*

Can you see the iPhone screen? There is probably a message there... try starting a song, then connecting (saw that on an iPhone forum).
Mods all found on other forums like macforums.com/iphone
Ringtones/custom icons/tethering for modem use
Greg


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*iPhone and Eos via AUDI?*

Just read an article about AUDI and the Iphone. http://www.whatcar.com/news-article.aspx?NA=226925 Apparently, there will be full interoperability in the US market between the Iphone and their stereo. Bluetooth, hands free dialing, contact lists, signal strength, and ipod functionality. The big question is.. can we get that head unit installed in the EOS?


----------



## reef150 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: iPhone and Eos (pjouvence)*

I see you're using the DICE cradle..... however are you using the DICE integration kit, or the VW one (or just AUX in for the audio).
I just put a DICE i-VW-R in this week and when we put a buddy's iPhone in the cradel it worked find to navigate the music, but the phone got really, really hot during charging.....


----------



## sintex (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: iPhone and Eos (reef150)*

I have the factory NAV system with the iPod connector in the armrest. The iPhone does work in there, although it can be tough to acknowledge the non-approved accessory message and then you can't see who is calling. I ordered a dock extender cable from CableJive so I can have my iPhone in the cup holder and still use the factory connection. It is great.
Another trick that works with the iPhone and my iPod video with the system is starting the playlist that you want to listen to before connecting to the system. If what I want to listen to isn't one of my first 5 playlists I just start playing it before I connect to the EOS and the stereo picks right up.


----------

